# Transfering plants



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

I have 6 smaller planted tanks that I am transfering into two large tanks. Is there anything I can do to ease the stress to the plants that comes with transplanting? I know that when I move my plants within the same tank it takes a few weeks for them to recover. They almost always have some die-off. What is it going to happen to them when I move them to a complete new tank?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The only plants that should have dieoff when you move them around in the SAME tank is cryptocoryne sp. If the tank conditions are the same or better in the new tank there shouldn't be any dieoff. I move mine around frequently.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

> The only plants that should have dieoff when you move them around in the SAME tank is cryptocoryne sp.


I don't know if "die-off" is the correct word. 










After one move, you (Simpte) diagnosed this as lack of iron. 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/aquatic-plants/9695-plants-turning-brown.html

So, if a plant can suffer that damage from lack of iron caused by moving the roots WITHIN an established tank, what will happen when I move it to a new tank? Should I add a supplement?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That looks like a sword plant and it does look like fe deficiency. It wasn't caused by the moving it though. It you want you can place root tabs under your plants when you put them in the new tank but it shouldn't be necessary.
Ther lack of iron was already present in the tank. I would call it bad timing for the most part. If your new setup has the nutrients the plants need, they should recover. Prune all leaves that look like the ones in the pic though.


----------

